# I'm rolling down the windows.



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Keep forgettin to take pictures of the jumpline I'm working on but I'll get on it. 

Not always, I have plenty of good jumps, but sometimes I even see the guys on the 60 footers do this a little bit when they are doing straight airs.

I am guessing there is an instructor knowledge thing here. Am I too much in the back seat? Or something...


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

no matter how balanced you are, its a natural reaction to "roll down the windows" if you are in the air too long. Riders usually overcome this temptation by always doing a grab.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

after you pop off the lip bring your board back up into a tuck, helps me out and i find if i stay extended i endup flailing wildly, also doing an indy or mute grab helps


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

You could do the squirrel grab...cup the nutz with both hands :laugh:


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> You could do the squirrel grab...cup the nutz with both hands :laugh:



Hold my dick!

Want to see an awesome YouTube video?

Edit: can't get imbed to work, here is link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYlvPDZlt1Y

I want to hit a huge jump and do that.


----------

